# Burton Flight Attendant vs. Tough Cat



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I think the 162 FA would be a great board for you. It has a big fat nose for floatation in powder so on hard pack it will ride like a 158. I'm 165 lbs, and I would probably opt for the 162 so you will be fine.

The TC is a good board for hauling ass, so it could be an option here, but people have mixed reactions. The FA is a board most folks love and frankly it's much more versatile.


----------



## ejchis (May 13, 2016)

poopresearch said:


> I think the 162 FA would be a great board for you. It has a big fat nose for floatation in powder so on hard pack it will ride like a 158. I'm 165 lbs, and I would probably opt for the 162 so you will be fine.
> 
> The TC is a good board for hauling ass, so it could be an option here, but people have mixed reactions. The FA is a board most folks love and frankly it's much more versatile.


I appreciate your response, poop. That helpful. 

I have one question, and I'm sincerely not trying to be difficult. When you say the FA is much more versatile, what specifically are you referring to? I see it described this way frequently, but I'm curious what specifically I'll get out of the FA that I won't out of the TC.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

ejchis said:


> I appreciate your response, poop. That helpful.
> 
> I have one question, and I'm sincerely not trying to be difficult. When you say the FA is much more versatile, what specifically are you referring to? I see it described this way frequently, but I'm curious what specifically I'll get out of the FA that I won't out of the TC.


Great question. I've never personally ridden either board, so my info is second hand, but this is what I know. The FA is a moderately aggressive cambered board with a little bit of taper and an early rise nose. This means you can expect the FA to float relatively well in powder, rip good carves on hardpack, and handle switch riding pretty well for a tapered board. This type of board is very popular and I think it's a pretty strong sign that so much of the Burton team rides the FA. Additionally, several other companies make similar boards to the FA (such as the Yes PYL) that are also very popular.

The TC is stiffer and has a bit less taper. It's focused a bit more on aggressive hardpark riding, but with that additional stiffness it will be more of a handful on bumps. With the reduced taper, it will have less float in powder. It can charge groomers faster than the FA, but the FA is already pretty good at that. Most people don't have a want or need for more groomer zooming power than the FA, particularly at the cost of powder and bumps performance. Not a bad board, but more focused into a very niche type of riding. The the FA on the other hand will excel almost anywhere but the park


----------



## ejchis (May 13, 2016)

poopresearch said:


> Great question. I've never personally ridden either board, so my info is second hand, but this is what I know. The FA is a moderately aggressive cambered board with a little bit of taper and an early rise nose. This means you can expect the FA to float relatively well in powder, rip good carves on hardpack, and handle switch riding pretty well for a tapered board. This type of board is very popular and I think it's a pretty strong sign that so much of the Burton team rides the FA. Additionally, several other companies make similar boards to the FA (such as the Yes PYL) that are also very popular.
> 
> The TC is stiffer and has a bit less taper. It's focused a bit more on aggressive hardpark riding, but with that additional stiffness it will be more of a handful on bumps. With the reduced taper, it will have less float in powder. It can charge groomers faster than the FA, but the FA is already pretty good at that. Most people don't have a want or need for more groomer zooming power than the FA, particularly at the cost of powder and bumps performance. Not a bad board, but more focused into a very niche type of riding. The the FA on the other hand will excel almost anywhere but the park


This is an awesome response and super helpful. I really appreciate it. Thanks for taking the time to write this out.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

poopresearch said:


> ejchis said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate your response, poop. That helpful.
> ...


I have the FA and everything is pretty accurate, except you can dabble in the park with the FA, I do at least. But mainly jumps/hips. If you're an excellent jibber (which I am not lol) then you can get away with it. But I mainly hit boxes and tubes usually. It isn't excellent on jibs but def manageable. But fun on jumps as it is really stable on landings.

And I think you'll be just fine on the 162. More often than not, the other FA guys here will recommend you take that size esp as you ride powder often. Besides, the freeride boys here love their huge decks loll. I have the 156 and I'm 5'7/180lbs and it's super fun on groomers and quicker edge to edge, but if I do upgrade it down the road, I think I'm gonna go up to 159. Hopefully other guys like Phedder and Rideinbend can add their 2 cents. They both ride the 162 I think.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

6'2" and 190 lbs
Get the 162. No doubt about it.

Tough Cat is quite stiffer and beefier than FA; and I don't really like stiff boards. Doesn't match what I consider fun on the mountains. This is a personal thing though. Some people have fun going straight down and really fast... If you like that, then the Tough cat is fine.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

The FA will definitely be a more versatile, better all around board


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

From your description, it sounds like you need two really, really narrow boards that are strapped on parallel and downhill with hard bindings and hard boots. 

Seriously though, if you're boarding with skiers, why not just try skiing? I was a tired of skiing with boarders, which is why I'm here... but skiing is pretty awesome too


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

dave785 said:


> From your description, it sounds like you need two really, really narrow boards that are strapped on parallel and downhill with hard bindings and hard boots.
> 
> Seriously though, if you're boarding with skiers, why not just try skiing? I was a tired of skiing with boarders, which is why I'm here... but skiing is pretty awesome too


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Unless you're always going at Mach 1 and hucking huge cliffs and kickers, get the 162 FA. The last half of this vid has some good footage of them both goofing around and sending it pretty big:






And a shorter one where Danny rides a lot more playfully. 






I rode the 162 at 210-220lb, will be under 200lb for our season starting next month. Like others have said it's surprisingly versatile, can handle being ridden very aggressively and won't buckle or let you down. Best groomer charging board I've ever ridden and float is very solid, though I haven't had anything deeper than about 20-25cm on it yet. What makes me love it more is that it's not at all twitchy at lower speeds either, my second day riding it I spent most of the day teaching beginner friends so all mellow riding and didn't feel uncomfortable on it once. It rides switch surprisingly well, the sidecut voodoo works. I've got no issues taking off or landing switch for 180s off side hits or kickers, cruising cat tracks etc. It's the only board I've ever paid full price for, and I don't regret that at all.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

That Lago edit is sick!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Ya that Lago edit is awesome. Never seen that Danny Davis/Sony cam one before tho, but a great one as expected. The Burton guys seem to really love the FA for their bigger/Pow ride, but can still style out on it. Werni Stock actually used it a ton in the Peace Park '15. Ben Ferg, Danny D, Mark McMorris, Christian Haller, Werni Stock all have used it in their edits vs using the other freeride decks at their disposal.


----------



## ejchis (May 13, 2016)

dave785 said:


> From your description, it sounds like you need two really, really narrow boards that are strapped on parallel and downhill with hard bindings and hard boots.
> 
> Seriously though, if you're boarding with skiers, why not just try skiing? I was a tired of skiing with boarders, which is why I'm here... but skiing is pretty awesome too


Haha. Believe me, I've given serious consideration to making the switch, especially after long, grueling days on moguls. I'm the only boarder in my group, and they give me plenty of pressure. On those perfect powder days though, I'm reminded quickly why I stick with it.


----------



## ejchis (May 13, 2016)

GDimac said:


> I have the FA and everything is pretty accurate, except you can dabble in the park with the FA, I do at least. But mainly jumps/hips. If you're an excellent jibber (which I am not lol) then you can get away with it. But I mainly hit boxes and tubes usually. It isn't excellent on jibs but def manageable. But fun on jumps as it is really stable on landings.
> 
> And I think you'll be just fine on the 162. More often than not, the other FA guys here will recommend you take that size esp as you ride powder often. Besides, the freeride boys here love their huge decks loll. I have the 156 and I'm 5'7/180lbs and it's super fun on groomers and quicker edge to edge, but if I do upgrade it down the road, I think I'm gonna go up to 159. Hopefully other guys like Phedder and Rideinbend can add their 2 cents. They both ride the 162 I think.


I'm convinced. Enough at least. Just grabbed the FA. Can't wait to find the boundaries of this deck. I appreciate all of the helpful responses.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

ejchis said:


> Haha. Believe me, I've given serious consideration to making the switch, especially after long, grueling days on moguls. I'm the only boarder in my group, and they give me plenty of pressure. On those perfect powder days though, I'm reminded quickly why I stick with it.


Do both! You can even bring both with you and switch out. The exercise hits different parts of the body so it's a great switch to make if you start getting sore or have 3+ days in a row. 

Also, and I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but skis are better in powder if you get fat rockered powder skis. Plus ski poles rock. I like boards more in the trees though. >


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Skateboarders don't rollerblade.

Stick to what you like, and don't ride moguls if you don't like em. 

The FA is a good board. Much more versatile than the Tough cat. Pretty positive you will like it. It's not the one and only, but a solid choice. Better than skis! that's for sure


----------



## Trond Ottesen (Mar 30, 2016)

Just ordered a 162 FA as well, figured it´d be a little more versatile and friendly than my 163 Custom Camber.
Figured I´d get some end of season deals myself. So I´ll probably end up with a quiver next year consisting of 159 Process Off Axis, the 162 FA, and a 153 Funslinger just for the hell if it. That should cover pretty much everything I can think of! :grin:

Going to A/B The Process FV and Off Axis in June, but I suspect I´ll like the Off Axis a lot more. FV only made sense on the Nug for me.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Trond Ottesen said:


> Just ordered a 162 FA as well, figured it´d be a little more versatile and friendly than my 163 Custom Camber.
> Figured I´d get some end of season deals myself. So I´ll probably end up with a quiver next year consisting of 159 Process Off Axis, the 162 FA, and a 153 Funslinger just for the hell if it. That should cover pretty much everything I can think of! :grin:


That quiver would definitely cover all possible riding situations.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dave785 said:


> Also, and I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but skis are better in powder if you get fat rockered powder skis. Plus ski poles rock.


No flaming but clearly you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## ejchis (May 13, 2016)

Speaking of quivers, I'm debating whether the Custom Flying V has a place anymore. My favorite uses for this board have been its surfy style in open powder fields and its playfulness on well covered bumps. My sense is that the FA will be a better ride for both of these conditions/terrain though. Where does the FV come in for me now, if at all?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Trond Ottesen said:


> Just ordered a 162 FA as well, figured it´d be a little more versatile and friendly than my 163 Custom Camber.
> Figured I´d get some end of season deals myself. So I´ll probably end up with a quiver next year consisting of 159 Process Off Axis, the 162 FA, and a 153 Funslinger just for the hell if it. That should cover pretty much everything I can think of! :grin:
> 
> Going to A/B The Process FV and Off Axis in June, but I suspect I´ll like the Off Axis a lot more. FV only made sense on the Nug for me.


Hah, very similar to mine. 162 FA, 159 Endeavor Cobain (very similar to off-axis) and a 156 Funslinger. 

Ejchis, by playfulness on well covered bumps do you mean moguls? The FV will be much more playful and easy to handle than the FA through moguls.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ejchis said:


> Speaking of quivers, I'm debating whether the Custom Flying V has a place anymore. My favorite uses for this board have been its surfy style in open powder fields and its playfulness on well covered bumps. My sense is that the FA will be a better ride for both of these conditions/terrain though. Where does the FV come in for me now, if at all?


The Custom FV has a place if you want it to. 
Once you ride the FA you will know if you want something more mellow for certain days/conditions. If that surfy and playful feeling is something you look fwd to, then the FV is a keeper, because the FA is different.... better or not, doesn't really matter.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ejchis said:


> Speaking of quivers, I'm debating whether the Custom Flying V has a place anymore. My favorite uses for this board have been its surfy style in open powder fields and its playfulness on well covered bumps. My sense is that the FA will be a better ride for both of these conditions/terrain though. Where does the FV come in for me now, if at all?





F1EA said:


> The Custom FV has a place if you want it to.
> Once you ride the FA you will know if you want something more mellow for certain days/conditions. If that surfy and playful feeling is something you look fwd to, then the FV is a keeper, because the FA is different.... better or not, doesn't really matter.





Phedder said:


> Hah, very similar to mine. 162 FA, 159 Endeavor Cobain (very similar to off-axis) and a 156 Funslinger.
> 
> Ejchis, by playfulness on well covered bumps do you mean moguls? The FV will be much more playful and easy to handle than the FA through moguls.


Totally agree with these guys, Custom FV will be much better for surfy pow riding and playful messing about on groomers/in mogul.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Somebody ban Dave right now! :grin:


----------



## ejchis (May 13, 2016)

Cool, thanks, All. I do spend a lot of time on moguls, so it's good to know the FV still has a place.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

poopresearch said:


> That quiver would definitely cover all possible riding situations.


Blasphemy! I'm relatively new here and even I know the rule of N+1...:grin:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

dave785 said:


> Also, and I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but skis are better in powder if you get fat rockered powder skis. Plus ski poles rock. I like boards more in the trees though. >





SGboarder said:


> No flaming but clearly you have no idea what you're talking about.


That or Dave785 has been riding the wrong board for powder since he started snowboarding. 

And no poles is one of the reasons I started snowboarding and gave up on skiing 37 years ago. Freedom and style!!!


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

To be honest, the Flight Attendant is an awesome board almost everywhere, which doesn't come as a surprise to anyone. The only place I had troubles on it were steep traverses and otherwise hairy situations.. The board has too much pop to be smooth through crud etc., so it might throw you off as if jumping off a trampoline. In some situations even a slight spring pop to throw you off balance and down you go... But you learn to adapt to this property and want to, since the pop is so nice off jumps. The board is stable through anything else.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Mig Fullbag said:


> That or Dave785 has been riding the wrong board for powder since he started snowboarding.
> 
> And no poles is one of the reasons I started snowboarding and gave up on skiing 37 years ago. Freedom and style!!!


haha, in my case it's the user not the board >


----------



## Trond Ottesen (Mar 30, 2016)

poopresearch said:


> That quiver would definitely cover all possible riding situations.


Now, that is the kind of second opinion I like.



Phedder said:


> Hah, very similar to mine. 162 FA, 159 Endeavor Cobain (very similar to off-axis) and a 156 Funslinger.
> 
> Ejchis, by playfulness on well covered bumps do you mean moguls? The FV will be much more playful and easy to handle than the FA through moguls.


I must be barking up the right tree then.  Won´t be doing any moguls myself. Because bendy bits between thighs and calves.



SGboarder said:


> Totally agree with these guys, Custom FV will be much better for surfy pow riding and playful messing about on groomers/in mogul.


Argh. So I can´t sell my Process FV now!?



robotfood99 said:


> Blasphemy! I'm relatively new here and even I know the rule of N+1...:grin:


I wonder what lame excuse I´ll make up for board #4 . Or #5 if SGboarder is right. Good thing I´m picking up a roof box for my car this week.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Trond Ottesen said:


> I wonder what lame excuse I´ll make up for board #4 . Or #5 if SGboarder is right. Good thing I´m picking up a roof box for my car this week.


What other excuses than cool graphics do you need?


----------



## Trond Ottesen (Mar 30, 2016)

Anticrobotic said:


> What other excuses than cool graphics do you need?




It´s nice to meet someone who understands me. Damnit, my order got cancelled because they didn´t have the board after all.. wonder if a 159 would support my 200lbs ass...

Edit : found another 162. Whew.


----------



## boogman (May 18, 2016)

Why not the barracuda? Its a pow board but I use it all my all mountain freeride. It has enough camber in the tail to handle steeps just fine and floats over just about anything....even powder stashes on the flats that everyone is afraid to go into for fear of not getting back out.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

boogman said:


> Why not the barracuda? Its a pow board but I use it all my all mountain freeride. It has enough camber in the tail to handle steeps just fine and floats over just about anything....even powder stashes on the flats that everyone is afraid to go into for fear of not getting back out.



Barracuda is a cool board, as well as M.Fish & FA.
I still didnt get why FA could be such welcomed by everyone.(no offense)


----------



## Trond Ottesen (Mar 30, 2016)

multikill said:


> Barracuda is a cool board, as well as M.Fish & FA.
> I still didnt get why FA could be such welcomed by everyone.(no offense)


To me, the Barracuda seems like a board that is intended more for pow than groomers, and that the FA would be better for carving. Since I will be doing a fair bit of groomers on the board, I chose the FA. I could be wrong of course, but I have no way of actually testing boards here. :/

Kinda like the Porsche GT3 vs GT3RS; a daily driver that is more than happy on a track vs a track car that is more than happy on the road. None of them could be considered "bad" by any stretch. Well, except for mileage, luggage space, number of seats and other boring things.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Trond Ottesen said:


> Kinda like the Porsche GT3 vs GT3RS; a daily driver that is more than happy on a track vs a track car that is more than happy on the road. None of them could be considered "bad" by any stretch. Well, except for mileage, luggage space, number of seats and other boring things.


These car analogies have me feeling some type of way.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Has anyone in this thread actually ridden the tough cat? I just ask because I see so little insight about the board when people ask about it. Here or elsewhere. I was considering getting the 168 because I wanted a board with more EE than what I have but when I found out that I could get a deal on a Fullbag I grabbed a 171 Hammerhead instead.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

taco tuesday said:


> Has anyone in this thread actually ridden the tough cat? I just ask because I see so little insight about the board when people ask about it. Here or elsewhere. I was considering getting the 168 because I wanted a board with more EE than what I have but when I found out that I could get a deal on a Fullbag I grabbed a 171 Hammerhead instead.


Not even mention that TC is much stiffer than CX.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> Has anyone in this thread actually ridden the tough cat? I just ask because I see so little insight about the board when people ask about it. Here or elsewhere. I was considering getting the 168 because I wanted a board with more EE than what I have but when I found out that I could get a deal on a Fullbag I grabbed a 171 Hammerhead instead.


I have. I wasn't overly impressed by it. Though I don't really have anything bad to say either. It felt like what I would imagine the landlord to ride like. It's a stiff full camber freeride board. It does what you would expect it to.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> I have. I wasn't overly impressed by it. Though I don't really have anything bad to say either. It felt like what I would imagine the landlord to ride like. It's a stiff full camber freeride board. It does what you would expect it to.


BTW TC has a nose rocker but hasnt the tail rocker.
Does any one what is the purpose of this design for?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I have. I wasn't overly impressed by it. Though I don't really have anything bad to say either. It felt like what I would imagine the landlord to ride like. It's a stiff full camber freeride board. It does what you would expect it to.


The Landlord is not overly aggressive though. Not that stiff either. It's actually super agile and nimble; feels really floaty until you put it on edge, then it rails. I'd say a liiittle bit stiffer than mid flex, but the carbon and camber make it want to snap back into place, so you can flex it but it's not like it's super easy to hold a press on.....

TC is definitely stiffer, and longer effective edge. Something like a stiffer, more damp FA. 

I guess all the setback and taper make the Landlord ride a certain way. The FA is more like a normal board.



multikill said:


> BTW TC has a nose rocker but hasnt the tail rocker.
> Does any one what is the purpose of this design for?


Nose rocker = float and easier turn initiation
Tail camber = grip, stability and pop

Pretty much all my boards are directional nose rocker/early rise to rear camber. It's awesome. Except the Endeavor Live, it's a twin rocker nose, to camber, then tail rocker... very similar.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

F1EA said:


> I guess all the setback and taper make the Landlord ride a certain way. The FA is more like a normal board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So without tail rocker could help board got longer effective edge?
Sounds greatly in carving. 

However Custom X didnt adopt this design and still excellent in carving stability. Just for curiosity.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

multikill said:


> So without tail rocker could help board got longer effective edge?
> Sounds greatly in carving.
> 
> However Custom X didnt adopt this design and still excellent in carving stability. Just for curiosity.


The answers to most of your questions can be found in this sticky thread. Enjoy!


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

Obviously we are not talking the same issue but still thanks.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

multikill said:


> Obviously we are not talking the same issue but still thanks.


Could have just gone to burton.com. :S-A-Smack:

-BEND: Directional Camber
Entry rocker causes the nose to lift while camber under both feet maintains momentum and stability through deepdriving turns and variable conditions.
-Directional Shape
The classic snowboard shape, designed to be ridden with a slightly longer nose than tail to concentrate pop in the tail while still giving you plenty of float, flow, and control to rip any terrain or condition.
-Directional Flex
This flex features increased pop in the tail and a more resilient nose that allows riders to easily maintain control through all terrain and conditions.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Some sort of "rocker" in the nose is standard for pretty much every snowboard now. Show my a board that doesn't have nose rocker.


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

bksdds said:


> Could have just gone to burton.com. :S-A-Smack:
> 
> -BEND: Directional Camber
> Entry rocker causes the nose to lift while camber under both feet maintains momentum and stability through deepdriving turns and variable conditions.
> ...



:embarrased1: Stop violence, chill!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

multikill said:


> So without tail rocker could help board got longer effective edge?
> Sounds greatly in carving.
> 
> However Custom X didnt adopt this design and still excellent in carving stability. Just for curiosity.


Custom X is camber nose/camber tail = full camber. Lacks the float added with nose rocker.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Some sort of "rocker" in the nose is standard for pretty much every snowboard now. Show my a board that doesn't have nose rocker.


Say what!?

Boards without nose rocker:
- All Burton full camber boards (~a dozen models)
- All Rome full camber decks
- Arbor camber boards
- All or most Libtech boards
- Pretty much every NS board (unless you count the 'transition area' - which would be a stretch, because it is flat not rockered)

And many more.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Say what!?
> 
> Boards without nose rocker:
> - All Burton full camber boards (~a dozen models)
> ...





ridinbend said:


> Some sort of "rocker" in the nose is standard for pretty much every snowboard now. Show my a board that doesn't have nose rocker.


Well the guy (multipoopstainkill) got his answer. The lazy sh!t could put some effort into his search.




multikill said:


> :embarrased1: Stop violence, chill!


^:computer3: Thats you with a black eye multikill:finger1:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

on second thought....let the offseason rage begin! 
These guys will play the fight music:


----------



## Trond Ottesen (Mar 30, 2016)

The mailman dropped the FA off today, so bindings have been installed and the inevitable carpet flex tests have been carried out. Looking forward to getting some snow under it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## multikill (Nov 26, 2015)

bksdds said:


> on second thought....let the offseason rage begin!
> These guys will play the fight music:


:surprise:
Please kindly stop, grandpa, your lumbar is screaming.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Trond Ottesen said:


> The mailman dropped the FA off today, so bindings have been installed and the inevitable carpet flex tests have been carried out. Looking forward to getting some snow under it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, this thread was back on track till somebody (multikill shut up). Hey Trond can you provide some side shot pictures of the FA?


----------



## Trond Ottesen (Mar 30, 2016)

bksdds said:


> Dang, this thread was back on track till somebody (multikill shut up). Hey Trond can you provide some side shot pictures of the FA?


Sure can, I´ll post some pics when I get off work.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Because I have one on my phone already, that's the nose. Tail is camber to rear contact as well.


----------



## Trond Ottesen (Mar 30, 2016)

bksdds said:


> Dang, this thread was back on track till somebody (multikill shut up). Hey Trond can you provide some side shot pictures of the FA?




Will these do?





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

nice visual on nose and tail.


----------



## boogman (May 18, 2016)

Wow that is super camber-y. I bet you could almost slide your hand under that board!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

boogman said:


> Wow that is super camber-y. I bet you could almost slide your hand under that board!


Skate banana for life


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Trond Ottesen said:


> The mailman dropped the FA off today, so bindings have been installed and the inevitable carpet flex tests have been carried out. Looking forward to getting some snow under it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty quiver there dude. Really hoping to demo a Process this upcoming season, to see how it rides compared to the Custom.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Trond Ottesen said:


> The mailman dropped the FA off today, so bindings have been installed and the inevitable carpet flex tests have been carried out. Looking forward to getting some snow under it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*hovering the like button and hitting the big HEART* LOVE


----------



## Trond Ottesen (Mar 30, 2016)

GDimac said:


> Beauty quiver there dude. Really hoping to demo a Process this upcoming season, to see how it rides compared to the Custom.


Not done yet! I´m probably putting the FV Process up for sale, and there´s another board in the mail. I´ll derail the thread by posting it up later. 

For me the Process FV was a LOT more fun to ride than the 163 and 158 Custom. This was mostly due to the fact that I didn´t have much of a press technique, and the Process was easier to press and let me get better at it. After a few days on the Process I revisited the Custom 158, and found that I was suddenly able to press that board as well without too much hassle.
I could probably live very happily with the Custom 158 now, but the Process Off Axis appeals more to me being a true twin and a little easier to press. The FV feels a little deader and doesn´t provide the edge hold that I´d like either. I may be talking out of my ass, but at least on paper the Off Axis seems like the perfect daily driver for what I want.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Trond Ottesen said:


> The FV feels a little deader and doesn´t provide the edge hold that I´d like either.


Definitely agree with you about the lack of edge hold on the Process FV (fun to press though). Tried a 162 test board this winter and the edge hold was by far the worst I've experienced. Switched to a 159W Nitro Team GW and OMFG it railed.


----------



## Trond Ottesen (Mar 30, 2016)

Anticrobotic said:


> Definitely agree with you about the lack of edge hold on the Process FV (fun to press though). Tried a 162 test board this winter and the edge hold was by far the worst I've experienced. Switched to a 159W Nitro Team GW and OMFG it railed.


Yeah, it didn´t make me want to set any speed records, but it definately made me want to just screw around and play a lot more, which isn´t a bad thing in my book!


----------



## Trond Ottesen (Mar 30, 2016)

As promised; thread derailment. This funslinger thing seems like a LOT of fun. Can't wait to make an ass of myself on it.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris P (Oct 3, 2021)

GDimac said:


> I have the FA and everything is pretty accurate, except you can dabble in the park with the FA, I do at least. But mainly jumps/hips. If you're an excellent jibber (which I am not lol) then you can get away with it. But I mainly hit boxes and tubes usually. It isn't excellent on jibs but def manageable. But fun on jumps as it is really stable on landings.
> 
> And I think you'll be just fine on the 162. More often than not, the other FA guys here will recommend you take that size esp as you ride powder often. Besides, the freeride boys here love their huge decks loll. I have the 156 and I'm 5'7/180lbs and it's super fun on groomers and quicker edge to edge, but if I do upgrade it down the road, I think I'm gonna go up to 159. Hopefully other guys like Phedder and Rideinbend can add their 2 cents. They both ride the 162 I think.


Yooo GDimac, you and me literally share almost identical dimensions. I'm closer to 5'8 but weigh 180lbs and this week I plan on picking up a 156 burton flight attendant. What can I expect coming from riding a lib tech skate banana and box scratcher the past 15 years. lol


----------



## Chris P (Oct 3, 2021)

GDimac said:


> I have the FA and everything is pretty accurate, except you can dabble in the park with the FA, I do at least. But mainly jumps/hips. If you're an excellent jibber (which I am not lol) then you can get away with it. But I mainly hit boxes and tubes usually. It isn't excellent on jibs but def manageable. But fun on jumps as it is really stable on landings.
> 
> And I think you'll be just fine on the 162. More often than not, the other FA guys here will recommend you take that size esp as you ride powder often. Besides, the freeride boys here love their huge decks loll. I have the 156 and I'm 5'7/180lbs and it's super fun on groomers and quicker edge to edge, but if I do upgrade it down the road, I think I'm gonna go up to 159. Hopefully other guys like Phedder and Rideinbend can add their 2 cents. They both ride the 162 I think.





F1EA said:


> Skateboarders don't rollerblade.
> 
> Stick to what you like, and don't ride moguls if you don't like em.
> 
> The FA is a good board. Much more versatile than the Tough cat. Pretty positive you will like it. It's not the one and only, but a solid choice. Better than skis! that's for sure


ummm actually I grew up aggressive skating and skateboarding. Snowboarding all day but even when I worked park crew I took skis out and gave it a go. Whatever puts you in flow is goal.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice necro...


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Terje > Burton


----------

